# large plecos



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

any tips on what kind of cool looking plecos can go into an oscar tank? just looking for some variety and something different! thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

if you want a LARGE pleco, then a reg pleco would be the one, at 12 inches long. but fancy plecos which are much smaller are very beautiful. royal plecos, zebra plecos, and clown plecos are my favorite.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, if you want large i say common or sailfin pleco as well. but you must remember, these guys are just a big poop factories just like oscars :-D


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

lol baby_baby youre the best =P
so small plecos can do fine with oscars?... i guess since plecos are pretty fast theyd be fine?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

when your oscar gets big, that clown pleco might be food. i would definatly stay with the larger plecos


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

oh ok... well what other large plecos besides the regular one could i get?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

as i mentioned above the sailfin pleco, looks like a common but a huge dorsal fin and much more color. go here http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/com_list.php and you will get tons of ideas. just make sure you stay with a pleco above atleast 6 inches full grown id look for you but its storming bad so i must shut down the laptop just in case  and to watch


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

how bout this one


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ps. here is the sailfin http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/pterygop/148_f.php


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks so much fish freaks! sailfin looks really cool


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Ghetto said:


> how bout this one


that is really awsome look... kinda creepy looking at the same time! hehe ill have to research those more


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

did you get my pm baby_baby?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

ooo i kinda like the blue eyed pleco
then i could have a brown eyed one and a blue eyed one and itd be like me and my b/f! YAY!!!! heehee


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, but you need to remember that oscars get 12 + inches, and they eat anything


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> ok, but you need to remember that oscars get 12 + inches, and they eat anything


anything they can catch  
plecos are pretty quick! if they werent mine wouldnt still be alive i just want another pleco because i like em alot.. and i want something different
oscars really arent as bad as some people make them out to be


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I wonder why the LFS here only know about the normal pleco X(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> anything they can catch
> plecos are pretty quick! if they werent mine wouldnt still be alive i just want another pleco because i like em alot.. and i want something different
> oscars really arent as bad as some people make them out to be


ok but dont say i gave you a fair warning, you are underestimating the oscar


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> ok but dont say i gave you a fair warning, you are underestimating the oscar


lol... thanks for your opinion


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> I wonder why the LFS here only know about the normal pleco X(


have you maybe asked them to order one for you? i know the fish stores around here only have the regular one... thats what i have... but they will happily order whatever i want... without me paying them extra, well one does anyways


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> have you maybe asked them to order one for you? i know the fish stores around here only have the regular one... thats what i have... but they will happily order whatever i want... without me paying them extra, well one does anyways


lol no way. The only way is to buy from a BREEDER, stop b4 they export to other countries...


----------

